# 2 Mäuse



## Pherseus (9. Juli 2005)

Hi,

 ich hab nun schon etwas länger einen MX500 und bis jetzt hat diese mir auch immer sehr gut gedient. Für Windows Anwendungen und zum Programmieren reicht diese noch, allerdings möchte ich mir zum Spielen eine neue Maus zu legen. Um diese aber zu schonen (und da auch ab und zu andere Leute an meinem PC sind, die dann nicht an der neuen Maus spielen sollen ^^), habe ich mir überleget, dass ich dann zum Spielen immer die Maus wechsel. Wenn ich nun aber immer hinten am PC umstecken müsste wäre dies etwas aufwendig. Nun habe ich mir überlegt, dass es vielleicht eine Art USB-Switchbox gibt, mit der ich auf einen USB-Port zwei geräte anschließen kann, und dann zwischen diesen Geräten hin und her switchen. So könnte ich beide Mäuse daran anschließen und Standardmäßig wäre dann meine alte Maus angeschlossen und wenn ich spielen will würde ich umschalten und hätte die neue Maus.
 Alternativ zu der Switchbox habe ich mir überlegt, falls es diese nicht gibt, dass ich mirn ein USB verlängerungskabel hole, das oben am SChreibtisch befästige und dann daran manuell die Maus wechsel, so erspare ich mir, dann das hinten am PC anschliesen. Nun meine fragen:

  1. Gibt es so eine Switschbox und wenn ja wo?
  2. Könnte man 2 Mäuse ohne Konflikte mit Treiber installieren und dann im laufenden Betrieb dazwischen wechseln?
  3. Gibt es vielleicht eine effektivere Lösung oder ist da was ich möchte überhaupt nicht möglich?

  Danke für jede Hilfe. mfg Pherseus


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Juli 2005)

Der ist ja genauso schlimm wie ich....
Wehe es benutzt Jemand auser mir meine MX518 

Aber zu deinen Fragen

1. Keine Ahnung, schau mal bei www.alternate.de oder eBay, wenn du bei beiden nichts findest ist die Chance sehr gering...
2. Wenn du dir als neue Maus auch eine Logitech holst, zb eine MX 510 oder noch besser die MX 518 gibt das keine Probleme, die alte Maus funktioniert auch mit dem Treiber der neuen einwandtfrei, nur dass dan logischerweise einige Features nicht vorhanden sind weil die alte Maus diese nicht hat.
3. Ja es ist möglich, und ich würde persönlich anstatt der Switchbox lieber die Verlängerung benutzen.
Ich hab gehört es soll bei Mäusen Probleme geben wenn man sie zu schnell umsteckt, und bei der Switchbox wäre das ja gegeben.
Bei der Verlängerung könntest du dann einfach 3-4 Sekunden warten 

Edit: Ich habs gerademal probiert, bei mir funktionieren auch zwei Mäuse gleichzeitig  
Allerdings gibts da Probleme wenn sich beide gleichzeitig bewegen, wer gewinnt den Kampf um den Cursor :suspekt:


----------



## Cecile Etter (9. Juli 2005)

Ich benutz problemlos 2 Maeuse:
die eine ist eine Kabellose  P2 zusammen mit keyboard und connectorKaestchen.Die andere eine USB.Man muss nichts umstecken und die Treiber kommen sich nicht in die Quere.Dafuer brauchst Du keinen KVM switch.Den brauchst Du nur beim Betrieb von 2PC's.


----------



## Pherseus (9. Juli 2005)

Ja es wird eine mx518 ^^. Vielen dank für die antwort, ich werd mir dann mal die Maus holen und eine Verlängerung dazu dann kann ich immer umstecken.


----------

